# Opinions on guitar amps



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've got a small 2X12 combo amp made by a company called Kustom. Its ok but I want to get something better. 
I play a mix of New country and classic rock. I have a Tele with a SD hot rail in the Bridge position a SD duckbucker (strat style) pickup in the middle and the regular tele stock in the neck which I think I'll eventually put a double coil in there.
I've always been partial to tube amps.The last one I had was a Fender twin reissue. Great amp but I found it not quite versatile enough to jump from country to rock. Of course at the time I owned it I had a brent mason SD pickup in the bridge pos and the rest was stock. That may have had something to do with it. Any I welcome suggestions on amps. compact would be good nothing bigger or heavier than a Fender Twin. Looking to spend no more than $2,000 + taxes. I'm not asking what anyone has for sale I'm looking for what people think are good reccomendations with the requirements I've layed out.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

the Twin may have been overkill, they can be monstrously loud. Did you ever try pulling 2 output tubes?

You might look for something in the lower power range, that you can crank, just under breakup for country, just over breakup for classic rock.

Do you know what 'family' you want? ie Fender, Marshall, Mesa, etc.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Dr.Z would be my call. I'd think a Maz Sr. http://www.drzamps.com/maz38.html

38 watts, incredible flexible EQ, loved by Country, Roots, and Rock players. And especially good with Teles and Strats.

I've got a Maz. Jr and swear by the thing for roots, rock, and soul. I never need to be 100% clean like you would in a country setting, that's why I'm recommending the more powerful Sr over the Jr. L&M carries them and you see them used on Craigslist from time to time.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

People will disagree with me, but it's all about the amp you're using in my opinion. Personally, I hate it when people change out their pickups. There's almost no need for it unless you're really that picky. 

It's simple. You buy a guitar from a shop based on it's sound and feel. Not entirely on it's looks. I usually don't shop for guitars and think about replacing parts right away nor do I think about doing it in the future. I'll buy a guitar that's perfect for me, no matter the price. and Hey, I've heard people play Squier Strats through Vibrolux Reverbs and the tone was amazing. I think even if you had one of the poorest quality made guitars, the tone is still good through a good amp. If you want to change your tone for rock or what have you, grab some effects pedals.

Edit: I must add that I am a traditional kind of player. Even locking tuners get me going


----------



## russell broom (May 4, 2006)

the new handwired Vox AC15 is under 2k, sounds great clean and wound up...if someone can't make that amp sound good they should take up another instrument


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

You might want to try a used or pre owned Bogner Shiva combo 1x12 closed back ported or the open back 2x12 , it would be in around what you want to spend. Awesome amplifier for what you want an amp to do! 6L6 or El34 versions too!
Good luck and Merry Christmas.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

dwagar said:


> Do you know what 'family' you want? ie Fender, Marshall, Mesa, etc.


I've played mainly fenders and I'm used to that sound. The Mesa sound is nice. I was looking for some suggestions of amps that I have not considered before. I've got some good suggestions in this thread. I may look in to Vox.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

sesroh said:


> People will disagree with me, but it's all about the amp you're using in my opinion. Personally, I hate it when people change out their pickups. There's almost no need for it unless you're really that picky.
> 
> It's simple. You buy a guitar from a shop based on it's sound and feel. Not entirely on it's looks. I usually don't shop for guitars and think about replacing parts right away nor do I think about doing it in the future. I'll buy a guitar that's perfect for me, no matter the price. and Hey, I've heard people play Squier Strats through Vibrolux Reverbs and the tone was amazing. I think even if you had one of the poorest quality made guitars, the tone is still good through a good amp. If you want to change your tone for rock or what have you, grab some effects pedals.
> 
> Edit: I must add that I am a traditional kind of player. Even locking tuners get me going



I hear what you're saying. It seems no matter what I do I'm always modding or changing something. My instruments almost always get modded and so do my golf clubs. I can never leave well enough alone. Sometimes I get good results and sometimes I don't. The main thing is, I don't get bored.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I second the suggestion of a Z, the Maz 38 SR sounds stellar with a tele, is loud enough to cover pretty much any room, has great verb and EQ. If you're playing big enough rooms, the Stangray is also excellent for this style of music, but the lack of a master volume makes it less versatile.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

I've had Z's, alright, but nothing special, Bogner Shiva,(had both a head and combo) sounds ok but you need a dolly to cart it around, as well a lot of other amps.
My no. 1 now is a Victoria. Better tone than all of them.
If you like fender tone you'll love it. They sound like really good old fenders and are easy to move around cause of the pine cabinets.
L&M at Bloor in Toronto might still have a used double deluxe, but some of the other surrounding stores have other models and you can't go wrong with any of them. They sound great with pretty much any pickup or pedal too.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Slidewinder said:


> I've had Z's, alright, but nothing special, Bogner Shiva,(had both a head and combo) sounds ok but you need a dolly to cart it around, as well a lot of other amps.
> My no. 1 now is a Victoria. Better tone than all of them.


Better tone is subjective. Victorias sound great, but when I had one alongside my Z for a little while and it was the Victoria that I sold. It's just personal taste. Both are high quality amps that sound great.

My Z sounds to me like a mini-Hiwatt crossed with a bit of Fender warmth and Vox chime. It's very punchy, full, and clear. The Victoria was warm, soft and tweedy, but the tone didn't have the definition and clarity I was after.

Both good choices, but which one is right depends on the player more than the amp. Having said that, I don't think you could be disappointed with either.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I second the suggestion of a Z, the Maz 38 SR sounds stellar with a tele, is loud enough to cover pretty much any room, has great verb and EQ. If you're playing big enough rooms, the Stangray is also excellent for this style of music, but the lack of a master volume makes it less versatile.


Does anyone know where in the Hamilton area that deals this amp?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks for the help. Called Long & Mcqaude. They have a Dr Z 38 senior in stock. For the Victoria Double Deluxe there is a 6 month wait. I will try out the Dr Z but I think the Victoria may be more of what I'm looking for.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

I dont really know what the new country artist are using for amps these days but if I had to take a guess it would be either a fender or marshall. 

I dont really know what I could suggest for an amp for your style of music but I would agree with some of the people who said VOX. The AC30 2x12 can be picked up for about 1000 or the AC15 1x12 depending on what you need for watts and speakers. If not that... I would say maybe like a Marshall JTM 60 or a JCM800 50 watt.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

acdc54_caddy62 said:


> I dont really know what the new country artist are using for amps these days but if I had to take a guess it would be either a fender or marshall.
> 
> I dont really know what I could suggest for an amp for your style of music but I would agree with some of the people who said VOX. The AC30 2x12 can be picked up for about 1000 or the AC15 1x12 depending on what you need for watts and speakers. If not that... I would say maybe like a Marshall JTM 60 or a JCM800 50 watt.



Many years ago I caught a show, Desert Rose Band, John Jorgenson was playing with them. He was using a Vox. Not sure of the model. I don't think that most country artists are using Fender or Marshall. I'm thinking that there is a wide variety of different amps used.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Not sure why L&M would say there's a six month wait. If you call victoria they'll tell you it's 4-6 weeks.
I had a Dr. Z Maz 38 Sr. I had the head version while my friend got the 2x12 combo. There was just something lacking for me but as was said, sound is subjective from one player to the next. Although we both sold ours it's certainly not a bad amp by any means and does have a following.
The Victoria on the other hand, to my ears anyway, has it all and then some.
As I mentioned earlier the L&M at Bloor has a used Vic double deluxe, but if you can get to a couple of other stores they have other Zand victoria models as well.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

My suggestion is try some different ones ,try a friends or two,ask maybe guys who live close to ya on forum ,if you could jam a bit ,try there amps and buy what speaks to ya ! Tone , amps, pedals and guitars is total subjective ,so try what different ones you can cheers! :rockon:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well now I'm in a bit of a spot. My current amp has pretty much bit the dust. Its a peice of crap and I don't want to take the time to fix it. I was hoping to have a bit more time to save and purchase a good amp in the $2000 range. Now I've got to go out and quickly get something as I play an annual new years day gig. So I've got Sunday and Monday to find something. Can anyone suggest something more in the $1,000 range that would compare more with the previous suggestions in tone. The Victoria double sounded like it would fit the bill although I haven't been out to try it yet. I could go to a maximum of $1200 on this short notice.


----------



## russell broom (May 4, 2006)

the handwired vox ac15 head is under 1k at the L&M out here....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Rent a Vox from L&M if they have one, or something else. You don't want to drop $1200 because you're desperate and regret it two weeks later.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just got back from L&M in Cambridge. I tried out 2 amps. The first one was the Vox AC30. Very nice tone but I not versatile enough for me. The second amp I tried was the Mesa Boogie Lonestar. This amp was fantastic so thats what I walked out with.


----------



## russell broom (May 4, 2006)

well congrats! glad you found something that will work for you. at the end of the day, whatever anyone thinks is great for you doesn't mean anything if you plug into something and finally hear what matches that sound you've heard in your head. hope the new years gig goes well!


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

alot of great suggestions by all here !

I really think the handwired ac15 would have been great as well ! I think that is my absolute new fav for prod. amp, its the amp vox wish they had made all these yrs of reissues...its really good imho .

congrats on the lonestar! I think that's one of their best ones !...along with the smaller one with el 84's (studio ???? ...can't remember the name).

honestly, its absolutely mind numbing the amp choices these days !....too many ...but thats good for all of us !!!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> Which version of the Lonestar????


Sorry I didn't specify. Its the Lonestar Special.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Played my new years day gig with the new Mesa lonestar special. This amp has one of the best tones I've ever played when playing the overdrive channel. Inspired my playing and was a delight. Unfortunately I don't think that this amp will dleiver my power requirements. The clean channel was a bit too harry for me but I would be willing to overlook that if it wasn't for the fact that I had to run this amp pretty much near capacity. I was in a very small club that held about 60-70 patrons. Now we had with 2 extra guitar players that we don't normally play with and the stage volume was quite loud. But I need an amp that will handle those conditions. I am going to really miss the tones of this amp. I'm taking it back today and will most likely go with the Fender Twin. I'll have to work on a nice over drive tone with pedals.


----------

